# NATO Straps for gold watches (gold buckles? Or does silver work?



## ChihuahuaWatches (Nov 13, 2019)

Seems 99% of nato straps have silver buckles?
Maybe I’m not looking in the right spots? Anybody have suggestions?

What are your thoughts on a silver buckle nato strap on a gold case dress watch? I love the way the gold buckle ones look. 

(Note: I live on an island where the formal leather bands can be a bit over dressy for day to day use, but the gold dress watch is still a nice touch if dressed down a bit)


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Personally I would go for gold buckles. I assume that you mean gold coloured pdv and not pure gold; I have never seen natos with pure gold hardware. For example Cheapestnatostraps has a selection of gold hardware natos. Their quality is ok for the price: https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/gold-nato-straps

And if you want a dressier option you could consider perlon strap. Eulit makes them and they offer a gold coloured buckle option.


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Sasropakis said:


> Personally I would go for gold buckles. I assume that you mean gold coloured pdv and not pure gold; I have never seen natos with pure gold hardware. For example Cheapestnatostraps has a selection of gold hardware natos. Their quality is ok for the price: https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/gold-nato-straps
> 
> And if you want a dressier option you could consider perlon strap. Eulit makes them and they offer a gold coloured buckle option.


Great answer, and my thoughts, too. I also think that stainless buckles on a single-pass (RAF) type NATO will be largely unnoticed. I like the idea of gold hardware better, and I like the idea of making more use of a dressy watch by adding various nylon straps.


----------



## ChihuahuaWatches (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes, gold colored loops, not actual precious metal.


----------



## Willblast (Apr 21, 2021)

The problem is getting the gold tones to match, I've had problems with that. No one seems to notice when I wear a nice NATO made out with stainless steel.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Resuscitating this thread as I’m interested in what the best quality nato strap is with gold colored hardware is. For now it seems like a single pass steel option is the best marriage


----------

